# Bluff City Bottling Co. Memphis Tn.



## frozenmonkeyface (Dec 10, 2013)

Hey guys, I am not up to date on who collects what, so I figured I would ask if anyone has any interest in this hutch. It is at a local flea mall and I wouldn't mind picking it up for anyone who collects from this city or what not. I do NOT have this in my possession but I liked it a lot so I figured someone who actually collects from that area may appreciate it more than I. I think the owner had $40 on it? He may come down? "Bluff City Bottling"


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 10, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Hutchinson-Bluff-City-Bottling-Co-Memphis-Tn-/271321938015?nma=true&si=t4kTrrnHwwm59bHUZQsyIH22cTc%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Dec 11, 2013)

Thanks! I searched it, but must have used the wrong key words or something, Idk. Anyway, thanks.


----------

